# Made a deal with my wife



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My funds are a little short for big purchases at the moment, so I asked my wife if she'd go 50/50 on a catback for the car with me if I let her pick one out. She agreed, and wants me to get the Spintech with the H-pipe.

I was originally leaning towards the Bassani system, but I'll admit that the Spintech system doesn't sound bad. My only worry is that it'll be a police magnet... I don't want to be heard from over a mile away when rippin' it.

Does anyone else on here run one of these?

I guess I'm pretty lucky either way you slice it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't complain, most wifes deals go like this, you get an exhaust, I get a new washer/dryer...
The spintech may be on "backorder" when you call to order it, and the only one available was the bassani. You could get what she wants, but would have to wait way to long.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jetstang said:


> Don't complain, most wifes deals go like this, you get an exhaust, I get a new washer/dryer...
> The spintech may be on "backorder" when you call to order it, and the only one available was the bassani. You could get what she wants, but would have to wait way to long.


Are you talking about ordering through Maryland Speed? They didn't mention anything about it on their site.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I saw the Facebook thread and clip. The Spintech Pro Street is a police magnet. I have those muffs on my car and it was loud. I know it wasn't "loud enough" for some but it's plenty loud enough to draw attention and that's exactly what I don't want. With my headers, no cats and cam it got to be too much and I made up a second set of mids with cats and Moroso Spiralflow muffs. I have a Magnaflow X pipe and with the cats, X and all 4 muffs it's still fairly loud but bearable. I had 3 bolt flanges put on the LTs and mid pipes with the stock 2 bolt flange in the back so it's easy to throw on the catless mids when I take it to the track. Mine's a '04 with the stock exhaust location which changes the cammed sound a little but here it is with LTs>cats>Moroso SpiralFlows>X pipe>Spintech Pro Streets. . .


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

That sounds real nice. I haven't heard many people mention Moroso's product, but their cutaway looks like a good design.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Are you talking about ordering through Maryland Speed? They didn't mention anything about it on their site.


I meant they may be on backorder, wink wink, so you have to order what YOU want.
The exhaust in the video is loud, but sounds really good.
I went with the Billy Boats Route 66 in on my Vette, I wanted the bullet system, but didn't want it to resonate in the car. Now it has a light rumble, and sounds great when you get on it, but not annoyingly loud.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah maryland speed wont list if its backordered or whatnot. i ordered a kooks system for my gto a week ago and kooks hasnt even finished the order yet. it will be another week or 2 till i get it. dont get me wrong, maryland speed is great with great customer service and i will definatly be doing business with again. they just didnt list it was backordered.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I just received my spintech for my 04. I am having them put on along with a resnator delete. I will let you know how it sounds. I have spintechs on my 92 camaro with a 305 and its not that bad. I like it because it has a good sharp idle but isnt really loud all the time, but when you get on it Its freakn sweet! spintech is the way to go. I bought mine from a guy on ebay. Let me know I could probably hook you guys up. I had no problems sent as soon as the money went through and cheaper than maryland speed.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Don't complain, most wifes deals go like this, you get an exhaust, I get a new washer/dryer...
> The spintech may be on "backorder" when you call to order it, and the only one available was the bassani. You could get what she wants, but would have to wait way to long.


LOL that's about the deal I made to get the GTO. Except it was a bedroom set for it.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

A deal is only good if you get what you want from it. Questions for ya. Why would you settle for something that you didn't want? What are you gonna do if you don't like the Spintech? Spend more money to get want you wanted in the first place? If so, how well will that go over? Listening to something on a video isn't the same as listening to it in person. Is the Spintech cheaper than the Bassani? Is it built better? Does it have a better warranty? When you and your wife take the goat out, do you think the wife will complain that it's too loud? 

If money is tight and you're not planning on getting rid of the car anytime soon, I say save your money until you can afford to get what you want. I wonder what your wife would say if you told her you'd help her buy a purse if she settled for one from Wal-Mart instead of getting that Coach purse she wanted.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Gucci bag, she wants a Gucci bag.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> A deal is only good if you get what you want from it. Questions for ya. Why would you settle for something that you didn't want? What are you gonna do if you don't like the Spintech? Spend more money to get want you wanted in the first place? If so, how well will that go over? Listening to something on a video isn't the same as listening to it in person. Is the Spintech cheaper than the Bassani? Is it built better? Does it have a better warranty? When you and your wife take the goat out, do you think the wife will complain that it's too loud?
> 
> If money is tight and you're not planning on getting rid of the car anytime soon, I say save your money until you can afford to get what you want. I wonder what your wife would say if you told her you'd help her buy a purse if she settled for one from Wal-Mart instead of getting that Coach purse she wanted.


All good points. Discuss above points with the wife. But figure out what you/she wants fast. Strike while the iron is hot! Order man, order, before she changes her mind..... You didn't mention what's in it for her. How much is this "really" going to cost you????:willy:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Look into JBA catbacks. I rarely seem them on GTOs and they sound awsome and are priced good. Its what I have


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I like the sound of the Spintech... and I like the Bassani too. The Spintech has really grown on me as of late. She wanted me to get a Corsa, but I hate the "wake the dead" sound of those systems. We'll have to talk about it more probably, I can tell she prefers the sound of an H pipe over the X. As for build quality and that, it's anyone's guess, supposedly the Bassani is a real PITA to get the tips to line up proper with the bumper. I haven't heard anything about the Spintech. Also, the Bassani sounds almost stock until you install headers and mids.

I've already ruled out the Magnaflow, JBA, Rustsetter, and Stainless Works systems. And Kooks? Forget it... I'll save that $1200 for a set of their stepped headers. :lol:

The deal was that I figured she could pony up $400 or so for a catback since I dropped $26,000 to satisfy the remaining balance of the loan on our house back in February...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

One thing to consider that altho it is great hearing different GTOs with different catbacks for the relative tone of the system, remember that it changes quite radically with different mods like with headers and cam. The other thing is that when you get around a bunch of car guys the sensibility gets skewed. Listen and then detach yourself from there and think about what it sounds like on a quiet summer's evening and the police roll up next to you. . .


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

got spintech catback w/ H pipe on my 06'. cant imagine anything better sounding. i have stock heads an cats and it still puts off a nice rumble at idle and cruising. lets people kno theres 400 horse under the hood. Spintech all the way!


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Kooks Afterburner deletes..How damn loud vs AB w/muffs.*



68greengoat said:


> Discuss above points with the wife.



In my household NOT!!!!

Better to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission.

Asking permission leads to a double ass kick. Up front and after the widget arrives.

Anywho...back on topic....

Been coveting a pair of Kooks Afterburners and wonder how much louder the deletes are on a total stock system?

100 bucks savings equal how many more dB's?

Thanks...Greg.

PS...These are to go w/ my Vararam and HSRK I ordered today w/out the warden(wifes) knowledge..ha ha!


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/my-gto-side-exhaust-26088/


that thread has 2 good videos of kooks feeding spintech.


----------

